# Mercury 6 M tunen



## Gädda fiskare (21. April 2004)

Moin Moin,
leider gibt es hier zwar ein Auto-Forum, aber kein Boots-Forum, deshalb stelle ich meine Frage hier:
Gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit einen Mercury 6 M 2-Zylinder 2-Takter auf 8 oder 10 PS zu tunen?
Hintergrund ist, dass ich mir ein neues Boot gekauft habe, keinen Führerschein habe, in absehbarer Zeit nicht dazu komme einen zu erwerben und hier in Deutschland mit 5 PS fahren möchte, aber in Schweden mit etwas mehr, da das Boot mit 5 PS eigentlich untermotorisiert ist.
Der M 6 lässt sich einfach auf 5 PS drosseln und ist vom Aufbau her meines Wissens nach mit den 8 und 10 PSern baugleich.
Bei Marine Power USA im Forum habe ich gelesen, dass sogar 12 PS mit entsprechendem Versager möglich sind, leider fehlten konkrete Angaben. Marine Power Deutschland hält sich da sehr bedeckt und Händler sind zu faul, die Unterschieder der einzelnen Motoren in den Ersatzteilllisten zu suchen, obwohl ich in Aussicht gestellt habe, dort einen entsprechenden Motor und die nötigen Tuning-Teile zu kaufen.
Wer kann mir helfen?

Viele Grüße

Matze


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. April 2004)

*AW: Mercury 6 M tunen*

Hallo Matze,
habe ich dich richtig verstanden: Du willst einen --neuen-- Motor kaufen, und willst einen
2-takter kaufen?
Zum Tuning kann ich dir nicht viel sagen. Es gibt aber bei den Honda 4 Taktern die von
dir angesprochene Möglichkeit (8-5 PS). Wenn du da jemand suchst, kann ich dir helfen.
Warst du beim Händler in BS??


----------



## Gädda fiskare (22. April 2004)

*AW: Mercury 6 M tunen*

Hallo Dolfin,
Du hast mich richtig verstanden, es soll ein neuer Motor werden und weil Mercury fast an jeder Ecke in Schweden zu bekommen ist, sollte es vorzugsweise ein Mercury sein.
Eigentlich wäre mir ein 4-Takter lieber, weil 2-Takter ja mittlerweile nicht nur verpönt sondern auch teilweise nicht mehr erlaubt sind, aber bei den Mercury 2-Zylinder 2-Taktern halte ich die Tuningmöglichkeit für am wahrscheinlichsten. 
Mit Honda habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt, aber wenn da was problemlos zu machen ist, wäre das natürlich eine Alternative, Du hast mich neugierig gemacht.
Möbius in BS ließ sich nur die allseits bekannte Drosselmöglichkeit des 6M auf 5PS entlocken.
Bis denne
Matze


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. April 2004)

*AW: Mercury 6 M tunen*

Hallo Matze,
nicht nur, weil es beim Honda sehr sehr einfach ist. Laß dir von jemandem sagen, der auch viel Lehrgeld bezahlt hat: Ein 2 Takter ist heute nicht mehr zu verkaufen, ist wesentlich unwirtschaftlicher und hat noch so einige andere Nachteile. Wenn du jemand
dazu befragen willst - ich sende dir eine PN. Dort kannst du anrufen und dich beraten lassen.


----------



## Franky (22. April 2004)

*AW: Mercury 6 M tunen*

Moin Matze,
hier an Board haben wir in der Tat kein spezielles "Bootsforum" - weil es da schon eines gibt... Sozusagen als "virtueller Partner"  http://www.boote-magazin.de
Ich muss da auch noch mal "nachhaken"... Du willst Dir hier einen 5 PSer kaufen, tunen und in SChweden entsprechend einsetzen?
Zum Kauf brauchst Du m.W.n. keinen Führerschein - warum also keinen 10 (9,9) PSer kaufen und mit Werksgarantie etc. problemlos in Schwerden rumgurken. Für hier sollte ein einfacher 5 PS-Quirl ausreichen, den Du dann nachm Erwerb vom FS als Reserve hinlegen kannst oder verkaufen...


----------



## Gädda fiskare (22. April 2004)

*AW: Mercury 6 M tunen*

Hallo Dolfin,

Das mit dem Lehrgeld ist so eine Sache, ich habe mich mit einer Bekannten über mein neues Boot unterhalten und sie sagte u.a.: "Du kannst Dir jedes Boot kaufen, aber Du hast nie das richtige!" Ein weiser Spruch. 
Ich habe auch schon ein Schlauchboot mit 2 Elektroquirlen ausrangiert, weil der Kompromiss damals Richtung kleines Packmaß ging, jetzt rangiere ich ein Banana-Boot mit 2 2-Taktquirlen aus, weil der Kompromiss dabei Richtung "etwas größer, aber trotzdem an jedem schwedischen See aufs Wasser kommen" ging, und jetz ist der Kompromiss, dass ich keine Lagermöglichkeit für ein größeres als mein neues 4,3 m Boot habe.
Motormäßig ist der einzige Vorteil eines 2-Takters das geringere Gewicht im Vergleich zum 4-Takter gleicher Leistung. Deshalb vielen Dank für Deine PN, hört sich vielversprechend an und ich werde es morgen mal versuchen.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## schroe (22. April 2004)

*AW: Mercury 6 M tunen*

Hallo Gädda fiskare,
habe mich bei dieser Adresse informiert und eben den 2Zylinder Mercury, von 6 auf 10PS "getunt".
Je nach Ausführung und Serie, variieren die Möglichkeiten
Es war bei mir allerdings ein neuer Vergaser (260 Euro) nötig.
Auf der Homepage findest du einen evtl. hilfreichen Link zu einem Bootsforum.
Ich hoffe nicht, mich mit diesem Hinweis irgendwie "strafbar", im Sinne einer Jugendgefährdung gemacht zu haben.

P.S.: Nein, habe keinen Bootsführerschein (ist in DK noch nicht erforderlich), erachte diesen aber als sinnvoll.


----------



## Pete (22. April 2004)

*AW: Mercury 6 M tunen*

schroe...keine angst...das tunen selbst ist noch nicht strafbar...ich weiss von den norwegern, dass viele vermieter aussteuerrechtlichen gründen 9,9 er zb. von evinrude anschaffen, ihn aber mit wenig tricks (teilchen im vergaser) zum 15er hochstilisieren...die option ist bei vielen motorenherstellern eben schon wegen dieser steuersachen geschickt getarnt worden...bei vielen herstellern sind das 9,9er und das 15er modell praktisch baugleich...


----------



## Gädda fiskare (22. April 2004)

*AW: Mercury 6 M tunen*

Hallo schroe, 
habe mich mal durchgeklickt, was ich gefunden habe hört sich gut an, leider sind die Möglichkeiten ja stark vom Baujahr abhängig. Welches Baujahr hast Du denn "aufgepäppelt"?
Die Gewichtsersparnis mit einem Mercury 2-Takter gegenüber einem Honda 4-Takter wäre enorm und auch die Anschaffungskosten wären akzeptabel, nur der Unterhalt, die Benzinmischerei usw. ...
Aber bevor ich einen Motor kaufe, informiere ich mich lieber in alle Richtungen, damit der spätere Aha-Effekt nicht zu dolle wird. Also laß mal von Dir hören, gerne auch über PN.
Bis denne
Matze


----------



## pioner (23. April 2004)

*AW: Mercury 6 M tunen*

Moin Matze#h

bedenke beim Kauf bitte auch, zum einen das höhere Gewicht, zum anderen den längeren Transport vermutlich "liegend" im Kofferaum! Ein 4-takter sollte nach Möglichkeit nicht über mehrere Stunden im betriebsbereiten Zustand (d.h. mit Motoröl) liegend transportiert werden. Auch die Inspektionen sind beim 4-takter wartungsintensiver und somit auch teurer. Der Trend geht zwar immer mehr nach 4-takt Motoren, 2-takter werden aber weiterhin fleißig gekauft, zumal auch eine bessere Möglichkeit des Tunens gegeben ist.


----------



## Gädda fiskare (23. April 2004)

*AW: Mercury 6 M tunen*

@ schroe:  Vielen Dank für die PN, werde mein Glück mal versuchen...

@ pioner : Für mich ist nur das Gewicht entscheidend, ein gedrosselter 10 PS Langschaft 4-Takter liegt einsatzbereit bei 50-55 Kg, ein 2-Takter bei 35-40 kg. Der stehende Transport ist nicht das Problem, die Wartungskosten fallen höchstens in der Garantiezeit an, danach mach ich es selbst, und ich denke, dass man bei den kleinen Öleinfüllmengen nicht von bedeutend höheren Wartungskosten eines kleinen 4-Takters ausgehen kann, da haut ein 2-Takter wegen des 2-Taktöls und des deutlich höheren Verbrauches schon mehr rein. 
Bei diversen ausgeliehenen Booten bin ich schon so einige Motoren gefahren und meine Meinung ist genau wie bei Motorrädern, dass 4-Takter einfach die angenehmeren "vollwertigeren" Motoren sind.
Da ich mit 4,3m ja nun im Prinzip nur eine Nußschale habe, kann es aber trotzdem sein, dass ich beim 2-Takter lande....
Ich werde mich mal weiter informieren.

Bis denne
Matze


----------

